# pand Verbindung klappt nicht

## Slevin

Hallo,

bis vor einer Woche konnte ich noch problemlos zwei Rechner mit je einem BT3.0-Dongle per pand-Befehl verbinden. Seitdem ich allerdings die neueste BlueZ-Version sowie einen BlueZ-Patch installiert habe, klappt die Verbindung nicht mehr:

PC2 # sdptool add NAP

PC1 # sdptool add NAP

PC2 # pand -s -r NAP -M

PC1 # pand -c <bluetooth-address>

An dieser Stelle erscheint zwar keine Fehlermeldung, aber der Verbindungsvorgang schlägt dennoch fehl (siehe die letzte Zeile):

PC1: /var/log/messages:

```

Mar 29 16:12:29 localhost kernel: usb 2-1.1: new full-speed USB device numb

er 4 using ehci_hcd

Mar 29 16:12:29 localhost kernel: usb 2-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor

=0a5c, idProduct=2198

Mar 29 16:12:29 localhost kernel: usb 2-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Mar 29 16:12:29 localhost kernel: usb 2-1.1: Product: Broadcom Bluetooth 3.0 Device

Mar 29 16:12:29 localhost kernel: usb 2-1.1: Manufacturer: Broadcom Corp

Mar 29 16:12:29 localhost kernel: usb 2-1.1: SerialNumber: 000272240204

Mar 29 16:12:29 localhost bluetoothd[2208]: HCI dev 0 registered

Mar 29 16:12:29 localhost bluetoothd[2208]: Listening for HCI events on hci0

Mar 29 16:12:29 localhost /etc/init.d/bluetooth[3063]: status: inactive

Mar 29 16:12:29 localhost bluetoothd[2208]: HCI dev 0 up

Mar 29 16:12:29 localhost bluetoothd[2208]: Unable to load keys to adapter_ops: Function not implemented (38)

Mar 29 16:12:29 localhost bluetoothd[2208]: Adapter /org/bluez/2205/hci0 has been enabled

Mar 29 16:12:49 localhost pand[3095]: Bluetooth PAN daemon version 4.99

Mar 29 16:12:49 localhost pand[3095]: Connecting to 00:02:72:AE:58:73

Mar 29 16:12:50 localhost pand[3095]: Connect to 00:02:72:AE:58:73 failed. Connection refused(111)

```

Ich hoffe, ihr habt eine Idee was man da machen kann.

Edit:

Falls relevant: Eine rfcomm-Verbindung hingegen klappt problemlos.

----------

## aleph-muc

Hi Slevin,

nur so ein Schuss ins Blaue: 

Ich habe letztens statt Gentoo mal Sabayon installiert und hatte bei NFS- uns SSH-Verbindungen zwischen den Rechnern das gleiche Verhalten wie Du. Hat mich eine Woche gekostet, bis ich rausgefunden habe, dass Sabayon eine Firewall installiert, die diese Dienste blockiert. Das Tolle war, die Firewall ist erst bei der Installation aktiv. Beim Live-System haben sie sie nicht aktiviert.

Viellecht ist bei Dir ja auch der Service durch eine FW blockiert.

Grüße

aleph

----------

## Slevin

Hallo aleph-muc,

danke für deine Antwort, aber ich habe nun mal hcidump installiert und erhalte diese Nachricht (beim Dienstanbieter):

< ACL data: handle 11 flags 0x00 dlen 16

     L2CAP(s): Connect rsp: dcid 0x0040 scid 0x0040 result 3 status 0

     Connection refused - security block

 > HCI Event: Disconn Complete (0x05) plen 4

     status: 0x00 handle 11 reason 0x13

     Reason: Remote User Terminated Connection

Scheint also etwas mit einer Sicherheitseinstellung zu tun zu haben. Hat da jemand einen Rat wie ich die Einstellung ändern kann?

----------

## lost+found

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Bluetooth_Network_Aggregation_Point

----------

